# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake vs. Original NAPOSIM

## Thorus

Beware bros!

----------


## MuscleMatrix

Thanks for the heads up man! I've already seen the new box and blistering for Nap's, but it's good to have a comparing pic of the two....

----------

